# New paint for my Swinger



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Today, the cleanup and sanding has begun for new paint. Gonna paint bottom of RV grey and keep for now the upper color of white. Gonna apply paint with a brush and roller. Taping is too labor intensive. The weather is a bit warm also at 85 degrees but cooler than 100 degrees last week. A huge vinyl orange decal
was applied around the middle of the body. Wow what a tough chore. The glue was difficult to remove. I'm gonna use a gallon of Rustoleum bought at Walmart for $30. Shall begin applying paint about 9AM tomorrow. The nites are about 65 degrees. If ya are not busy, come on over, as any help welcome. frank


----------

